
It doesn’t take a  to be a good programmer - hanifbbz
https://medium.com/@alexewerlof/it-doesn-t-need-a-penis-to-be-a-good-programmer-c3f426c1f1e7
======
Boothroid
At first I thought this was parody but sadly for him I think the author of
this expects it to be taken seriously.

Poorly argued and written and drops the word penis in for pointless shock
value; sweeping and insulting generalisations towards both genders;
substitution of personal prejudice for empirical research; citing of studies
that were found to be flawed. I gained nothing of value from this.

